# Old-Timey Woodworking



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*










Stumpy takes you back to a time of simple woodworking pleasures! This time he shows you how to make your own marking knife and how to use it for a lot more than marking! Then he demonstrates how to use a traditional mortising chisel. All this and everything else that has made Stumpy Nubs videos among the most watched in woodworking!

The Old Timey Workshop is a monthly podcast produced independently of Blue Collar Woodworking. It will feature woodworking projects built with the tools and techniques of the past, while finding new ways to enjoy the workshop.

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## Oliver15 (Jul 5, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you decided to use the scratch stock instead of the sawzall blade. I think using something from a power tool to make an old timey tool would break a couple of the laws of thermodynamics and maybe one of Newton's laws…..and it would be bad form at the very least.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that was an ol' timey good time!

but….

it wasn't black & white

and it was a talkie

:^)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stumpy that was a great opening show for ole timey woodworkin. Start with the basics and work your way up. I did enjoy it! Keep up the good work and show us some more.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stumpy great video ,was that your grandfather in the pic in the tool chest ,looking forward to the next one ,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great initial episode.
One down & MANY MORE to go!!!

I'm glad you are starting "at the begining". I need to learn some hand tool methods, to complement my lack of power tool methods!!!

I will be making a "marking knife" & "scratch awl" in the not to distant future. Do you have a "sketchUp" file for those??? Hmmm, would that be "Non-Galoot"?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great video


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before, but let me say it again…"You get better and better!" I think you found your hand tool mojo!


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it…Old timey high five dude!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging it so far. It's shot well with good, detailed camera work. There's effort behind this and it shows.


----------



## RoyN (Apr 8, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an xacto knife makes a great marking knife. The blade is thin enough to use on both sides and it's cheap.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy- An xacto works well for just marking, but it doesn't work as well for carving out saw kerfs and other heavier work that requires a thicker, tougher blade.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great little video there Stumpy. Interesting and educational. Keep them coming.


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't help notice "Stumpy Swag" coming soon….Looking forward to that stuff.
Great Vid Stumpy, keep it up we really enjoy your work.

Thanks


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stumpy. Anther great episode. Nice spin on old tools.  As I was watching, I'm thinking I would never spend the time to make one of these, especially, since I already have 2 modern ones that I rarely use. Then it occurred to me, my nephew visits once or twice a year and this would be a great, easy to make project that we could make in an hour. Again, keep up the great work. Always look forward to your new episodes.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made me go and make my own. Thanks Stumpy


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW HAND TOOL SHOW! Marking Knife Madness!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ejoyed the show Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*










The second episode of our new hand tool woodworking show is all about one of the most essential tools for the old-timey woodworker: The marking gauge! In fact Stumpy applies his woodworking wit and wisdom to three types of gauges, building a marking gauge, a mortise gauge, and a cutting gauge; all three with just a few hardwood scraps and a little bench time. At the end you'll have a deeper understanding of this critical tool, not to mention three of them to call your own!

The Old Timey Workshop is a monthly podcast produced independently of Blue Collar Woodworking. It will feature woodworking projects built with the tools and techniques of the past, while finding new ways to enjoy the workshop.

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I've got an "Old Timey" wooden mortise gauge. It was a freebie from a friend of mine. It has a fence, some brass and a thing-a-ma-jig too!!! I suppose now that you showed it's use, I'll need to do a project with mortises!!!

Great 2nd episode!

Do I still deserve a cold one….
If I don't actually make anything???


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't make anything, you can have a warm one.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stumpy,

Great video - as usual

Regarding 'Slipping them in' (as per last week's 'viola') I liked the barcode label peeping out on the *hand-made* dowel !!!

Years ago, on UK TV - in B & W - there was a programme called 'Kaleidescope' with a segment called Ronnie Waldman's Puzzle Corner'. Each week Ronnie would include a 'deliberate mistake' and on the following week would show postcards viewers had sent in indicating that they had spotted the error. These postcards and pictures gradually became more and more elaborate - sometimes as animated cardboard pictures emphasising the mistake. Perhaps we Stumpy fans could start something similar - this week's response could be a picture of a heavily-disguised Stumpy visiting a big box store to buy long round wooden objects!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst part about that was after I cut it off to use I had to remove the bar code sticker. I hate trying to get those things off!

Good eye!


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use Sticky Stuff Remover in UK


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good, as always, Stumps. Did you photo-shop/copy-n-paste all those planes you have surrounding your shop walls??? LOL Looks like you've got a billion er so of em… Keep bringin on the vids my friend, cuz, we likes watchin em


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast paced. Taking lessons from Tommy Mac? I've got one Mortising gage. Might make some more. Gonna show old timely blade sharpening?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the double dowel mortising gauge. I'm going to have to make one of those.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. Gotta make me some.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit, this was the first "show" of yours I have watched. Very impressive production and quite entertaining.

Comedy and woodworking are a tough mix, but I think you have the formula worked out.

Be Good
Rhett


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, rhett! If this is the first you've watched, you've got some catching up to do!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Almost all you ever wanted to know about making and using marking gauges!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video Stumpy. But I did notice you used 'eh' at least once. Are you sure you're not Canadian??


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*

Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…

The Old Timey Workshop is a monthly podcast produced independently of Blue Collar Woodworking. It will feature woodworking projects built with the tools and techniques of the past, while finding new ways to enjoy the workshop.

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


I don't know why the video is not appearing above. Maybe it's another one of those Lumberjocks things and it'll appear soon. Until then, here's a like to the video page at Stumpynubs.com.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Now that I have learned all about back saws and rip saws and crosscut saws…..
Do I need to get me some? (Saws that is!)
If I do get the saws, do I need to start actually using them, or can they hang up in the shop for decor, like in (boxcar)Marty's Museum, err shop???

I learned something today….
I just hope I remember it all, when it comes time I need all this info(-tainment)!!!

Thanks for the education and laughter!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Who would a thought "that guy" who was competing with Charles Neil in a box making contest would become such a master educator of the internet. Wowsa! Great information. well presented. That ever developing Stumpy Nubs humor. Hey your even dressing better. LOL! Use to get notifiers from your webpage? Glad I checked this out. Getting better with each program.

Have a number of tools that came from my family. Old brace and bits etc. have to get them out and now I can name them…if I can remember all that info.

Great Job!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc and Randy!


----------



## GarageWoodworks (Jun 30, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


I had the same problem earlier with a video embed Stumpy! I deleted my post after noticing it wasn't working.

Older posts of mine with video embeds still function. This appears to be a 'new' error in the code that generates new posts.

Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Favourite video so far Stumpy. Explained a lot, and still had some good chuckles.

Keep doin' what you're doin'


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I particularly liked hearing about the old man's run in with the British armada.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love a good Pappy Nubs story too!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *$10 saw bench and making sense of hand saws*
> 
> Stumpy gives a lesson in hand saws while he builds one of the most useful fixtures of the hand tool shop- the traditional sawbench (at least his own tricked out version of it). He teaches you about backsaws from dovetail to carcass to sash to tenon; crosscut and rip, tooth counts and more. Then puts it all to work cutting dovetails and draw boring tenons on a sawbench with more uses than… well, you'll have to watch and see…
> 
> ...


Oh yea


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*

It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!

Watch here, then return to leave a comment so Stumpy doesn't feel left out!

The Old Timey Workshop is a monthly podcast produced independently of Blue Collar Woodworking. It will feature woodworking projects built with the tools and techniques of the past, while finding new ways to enjoy the workshop.










(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stumpy this was a great informative episode on bench construction.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Good video. 
At about the 10:30 mark in the video I'm pretty sure you referred to the leg vise as a tail vise.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed that mistake too. Actually, I meant to say "end vise". Oops.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


You are holding true to the average garage woodworker. Not using a major hardwood. Your innovation dare I say genius and humor is better and better.( I know I've said hat before…LOL) Did you get both vices from Rockler? With this new series you can use all those wonderful tools you've gathered and put on the wall? Like your modified version. Remember when your hero(Roy) built one? He added the tray and even some exotic dovetails.

Nice job. Are we going to see anymore Mustache Mike segments?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


I came back, after watching the video, because I didn't want you to feel all alone.
Shouldn't an old old timey wood worker have a younger apprentice….
to keep him company and fly for more cold ones!!!

Nice build and documentation.
Where are you getting your holdfasts from?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


*Randy*- My holdfasts are from Woodcraft. The "mini" size works for most everything up to a couple inches thick.

*Doc*- Yes, both came from Rockler. I will be making some review videos on them shortly. The tools on the wall aren't half of it! I might have as many hand tools as Roy… maybe not. 

The Stash has been setting up a new shop so he's been MIA. But we'll be back to filming with him shortly.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Well, I TOTALLY wasn't going to sit here and watch the whole episode, but I did.

This was my favourite so far. The references to Marie Antoinette, Victor Hugo, and the French in general has exposed you for what you are - 'right smart'.

Great video Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup, *Sandra*. Je fais de mon mieux.


----------



## DanielEarhart (Aug 8, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Great video Stumpy. I have built my workbench over a thousand times in my head and it going to be very similar to yours. Only a couple more items on my honey do list and then I am starting my workbench. Can't wait for the next episode on the bench.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Stumpy, Great video. Having just finished my basement, I have near a billion 1-2 foot cut offs. Would a butcher block type glue-up for the top have enough structural integrity for pounding and hold fasting?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Enjoyed your video. The content was informative and entertaining. The picture quality was great.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


*Todd*- I built a bench on the very first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking out of short cutoffs. What I did was cut a big tongue on the ends that ran the length of the bench and attach a long "breadboard" type support on the front and back edges. That will keep a benchtop like that from sagging. Just don't glue the tongues in the grooves so it can expand and contract.

You can watch the bench episodes (#1-3) here.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Awesome, Thank you, Fine Sir. When I'm not at work I take some time to plow through these.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Another good one…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Stumpy another very informative video.love the bench .i have one but want some doges may check out rockler and see what that one you showed it may work ,thanks for sharing ,


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Your bench is more my size. I simply don't have room for a long bench. It would be great to have a gazillion square foot shop but that ain't happening any time soon. So thanks for giving a practical solution.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Your bench is more my size. I simply don't have room for a long bench. It would be great to have a gazillion square foot shop but that ain't happening any time soon. So thanks for giving a practical solution.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


just got around to watching..

another great episode.

Love the bench… especially the vises.

OBTW, you surely have a lot of vises…. I'm guessing you smoke, drink and chew tabacky all at the same time :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Workbench of your eighteenth century dreams!*
> 
> It's a trend hotter than "skinny jeans"- woodworkers are lovin' them some Roubo! Stumpy teaches you all about the classic, eighteenth century workbench, then builds one out of cheap construction lumber!
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't smoke or chew, but I did use the "vise" joke in the episode - I suppose great minds think alike


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*

Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!






LINKS:

Plans for the workbench

Stumpy's article about woodworking vises

Video about making a scrub plane

The face vise Stumpy used

The end vise Stumpy used

The workbench wheels

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


It must be nice to have a friend like Dave, givin' ya authentic hand forged plane stops….
My friends just give me grief!!! ;^)

I've got the plans for the bench.
However, my procrastination syndrome combined with my lack of motivation….
have intervened and prevented it from being built!!!

Good show as usual.
Looking forward to more….


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Who says he GAVE it to me? That plane stop wasn't free! It cost me several months of begging and making compliments about his motorcycle and dew rag that I didn't really mean!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Nice build! Is this your original reclaimed top from the early days?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Stumpy… a very fun video to watch. Roy would be proud of you for wearing a barrette.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Great video Stumpy!
That is an outstanding bench with a ton of useful features.
Yer apron looks brand sparkling new and unused. The big flaps over the pockets are very stylish! (but I'll bet they keep the sawdust out)

Keep em coming


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Stumpy I agree with the Roubo being a utilitarian bench. I to do love to see the beautiful benches being created today. The time, exotic wood and fine joinery are awe inspiring. But in Roubos time the benches would have been built out of scraps and cheaper stock. Granted there cheaper stock would have been one solid piece where we have to do massive glue-ups. It is a tool meant to be used and refreshed to square with planes.
A wonderful show full of all kinds of great information.
Carry on my friend. You are doing a fine job!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


I gotta build one of these one of these days….......!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Several links there. How about a link to the video stumpy. I cannot see the embedded video, not even on your site.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


For Bill & others….


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy, from me and others.
Stumpy, I now know what all those hand cut dovetails were for. Good video.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Gfadvm- It is a new apron! I figure the Rockler one I normally wear didn't look old-timey enough so I bought that one. It's a really nice leather, I hate to wear it and get it dirty!

Maniac- Took me forever to find that hat. It's actually not a barrette, it's an English page hat.

Box- The whole bench is made from old 2X6s my grandfather had in his barn for years. Very hard yellow pine and Douglass fir, and really colorful!


----------



## cobnashine (Dec 5, 2014)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


About the leg vise. Is there an advantage to inclining the leg vise, as is shown here? Northwest of Philadelphia is an iron plantation with an old workbench in the shop that has one of these inclined leg vises actuated by an enormous wooden threaded screw. I think it permits one to rest a long board on the floor and clamp it to the bench, the screw being set slightly to the side of the workpiece.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


cobnashine I think in addition to the advantage you describe, the skewed leg vise is that you can have the leg of the workbench assist with the anti-racking device AND not have to run the threaded screw through the workbench leg. It makes construction a lot simpler going through the apron rather than the leg.


----------



## cobnashine (Dec 5, 2014)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


Right your are, Swirt! Didn't think of that. Now I've got to try it. Will post pictures when appropriate, thanks for the insight. The bench I was talking about is at the Hopewell furnace in Berks County, PA. Found a picture


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build a Roubo Workbench from construction lumber- and learn to use it!*
> 
> Old Timey Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs is back! Nearly a year after the first part of the 2X6 lumber Roubo Workbench build, the second part is here! In this episode we flatten the top with hand planes, learn about woodworking vises and a whole lot more!
> 
> ...


cobnashine In the case of the bench in your photograph, that leg vise seems to be slanted because the leg is slanted (at least as near as I can tell from that photo). Unlike the one in your sketch which is on a vertical leg.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*

Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.





View on YouTube

Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is published monthly. Subscriptions are free.


----------



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


You should check out my sharpening jig. Easy and cheap, just like yours truly.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Yes, I built something very similar (in principal) years ago in an early episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. But I find that I prefer to hold the burnisher free-hand.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was a very informative video. It's something I may need to do in the near future.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Gr8 stuff Stumps


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Learn to sharpen card scrapers like a pro- You'll be glad you did!*
> 
> Once you learn to properly sharpen a card scraper, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. This video is full of tips and techniques to guide you on along the way. ALSO- look for part two, which will cover scraping techniques, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Very well done. 5 star demonstration


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Quit sanding! Use these card scraper techniques instead!*

We taught you how to sharpen them, now see how to use card scrapers to eliminate most, if not all of your sanding work and maybe even save your lungs in the process! ALSO- look for part one, which covered scraper sharpening, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.





View on YouTube

Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is published monthly. Subscriptions are free.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Quit sanding! Use these card scraper techniques instead!*
> 
> We taught you how to sharpen them, now see how to use card scrapers to eliminate most, if not all of your sanding work and maybe even save your lungs in the process! ALSO- look for part one, which covered scraper sharpening, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Another good instructive video.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Quit sanding! Use these card scraper techniques instead!*
> 
> We taught you how to sharpen them, now see how to use card scrapers to eliminate most, if not all of your sanding work and maybe even save your lungs in the process! ALSO- look for part one, which covered scraper sharpening, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the video, as always!

I'm wondering though, how much of the sanding process the scraper eliminates? Do you use it to just remove tool marks, then finish sand? Or can you apply finish right after using the scraper?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Quit sanding! Use these card scraper techniques instead!*
> 
> We taught you how to sharpen them, now see how to use card scrapers to eliminate most, if not all of your sanding work and maybe even save your lungs in the process! ALSO- look for part one, which covered scraper sharpening, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Dean- It depends. A scraped surface is definitely smooth enough for finish, and many do finish them. However, some people find them to be too smooth if they are putting on a colored dye or stain, so they will actually sand them a bit to leave some scratches for the stain to take hold. Scraping can make a surface slightly out of level since it leaves very slight hollows where you scooped out the fibers. You can either level with a light scraping technique, or a final sanding with a fine grit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Quit sanding! Use these card scraper techniques instead!*
> 
> We taught you how to sharpen them, now see how to use card scrapers to eliminate most, if not all of your sanding work and maybe even save your lungs in the process! ALSO- look for part one, which covered scraper sharpening, in the June issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.
> 
> ...


Nice presentation- welcome back


----------

